# Licking each other



## jaylivg1 (Dec 5, 2011)

I have a 3 years old dog who just got a new buddy , since we just adopted a 7 months old puppy . Today is actually his 2nd day with us , since last night i noticed that Tigger started licking Roo ( the new pup ) , Tigger would lick Roo's eye ( he only has 1 eye ) , his ears , his tongue , they eventually lick each other . 

Does anybody know what does it mean ? Does it mean like my dog really accepts this new pup into our family ? 

Thanks


----------



## Mack Maya Iowa (Oct 2, 2012)

I just adopted a rescue recently and had this same thing come up, but it is my new dog that is licking my other dog. She licks him in his mouth and teeth, nose, eyes, and ears. I would also be interested in hearing what this means. My other dog does not lick her back, but he seems a little grossed out at it  She continues to do it anyway!


----------

